# My first photography post here



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

This is my first time to share my work here. Here is a picture from tonights Houston Aeros vs San Antonio Rampage AHL Hockey Game.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice shot. And welcome to the photo forum.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Nice shot. Any luck at action pix? Tough in that light, I'll bet. 
regards, Rich


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool shot!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I like it! Welcome aboard.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Great shot! 
Welcome to this corner of the web


----------

